
Banning E-Cigarettes Could Do More Harm Than Good - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/12/opinion/juul-vaping-bans.html
======
rahuldottech
Yeah, duh. E-cigs were recently completely banned in India. Now everyone I
know with a nicotine addiction has been forced to switch to traditional
tobacco cigarettes. Amazing.

Furthermore, the page asking for public comments on the policy [0] has a
banner for a "tobacco free youth"!? Clearly they have no idea what they're
doing.

I'm like 90% sure this move was pushed through by the tobacco industry because
traditional cigarettes have no been banned.

[0]:
[https://pleg4life.jotform.com/93080556523457](https://pleg4life.jotform.com/93080556523457)

